# Cross Country critique! BN and Novice



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

For comparison's sake, here's a little Intro jump from our second time XC schooling.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Your base of support isn't quite there yet, and although i like that you're being sure to give him his face/head/neck with your release, I don't personally feel that you're entirely ready for an automatic release and open reins over fences. Your horse has a nice expression and is quite brave over those scary questions! however i'd like to see him use himself more. He hangs his legs which, in my opinion, is always a little scary over solid/unforgiving fences.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you! He's coming back into work after a month off for a foot injury, so hopefully I'll be able to work on some grids with him to get him to use his body more and not hang those legs.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm going to mostly comment on your working your way towards an automatic release, which I think is an appropriate goal for your level of riding. 

I feel from looking at these photos that you're skipping an important step in progressing to an auto release. Normal progression is from a short crest release (hands 1/3 to 1/2 up the neck, slack in the rein) to a longer crest release *while maintaining some contact* then dropping your hand and arm down from the exaggerated broken line of a crest release towards the straight line between bit and elbow, with contact of an auto release. A true auto release has the contact being exactly the same throughout the take off flight and landing. There are also degrees of auto release. 

In Allison Finch's wonderful avatar photo, she's using a modified auto release, taking some support from the horse's neck, but pretty close to a straight line and an appropriate soft contact. 

The most difficult auto release to execute successfully is one with NO support form the neck, and hand and arm following the head and neck in flight with the no change in the contact. 

In these photos, it looks like you've tried to go directly from short crest release w/o contact to auto release, and you've missed the whole feel of maintaining the contact and having the horse pull your hand and arm forward as they take off. 

So I'd recommend backing up one step, and work on a long crest release and *maintaining contact* while taking some support from the neck, and then gradually dropping your hand and arm down towards an auto release.

Now, some photo by photo critique -

1.) Slight pivot on knee, good mechanics of the release, but no contact. 
2.) Arm hanging straight from shoulder, no bend in elbow, therefore, no contact. Same lower leg.
3.) Better lower leg, this is the kind of long release I'm talking about, that may be more appropriate right now.
4.) Like your body position in this one. If your reins were shorter, and you were maintaining a little contact, this would be ideal. 
5.) Good body mechanics here as he overjumps dramatically, hand and arm too low, no contact, reins to long to effectively steer. 
6.) Lovely. Take the slack out of the reins and maintain contact here, and you'd have a very polished, effective picture. 

9. and 10. are more where I think you should be. This is halfway between the long crest release and the true auto release. I think your horse actually prefers some contact in the air - he seems a little better put together in these photos. 

In general, if you want to give him total freedom of his head and neck in the air, meaning, loose reins, use an elementary release - short crest release. If you want more control and influence over him, and a little support for you, use a long crest release and maintain contact in the air. If you want maximum influence and control, use a full auto release, but that means don't throw the contact away at the same time. 

Finally, your lower leg is inconsistent and needs a little strengthening. But when it's good, it's quite good, and good gosh, are you ever leggy! Terrific riders conformation, but learn to use that lovely long leg to your advantage. 

Excel looks like he's just loafing over this little fences, barely paying attention, overjumping without a care in the world. I'd like to see him do more grids, gymanastics and technical distances to sharpen him up. While I'm glad you're not jacking up the fences because he's talented, I also wouldn't want him to become bored. 

Good luck, and keep posting photos! I love to see your progress!


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Subbing for when I get on a computer


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

I never critique, and I never said I was good at it either  but this is just what I see. First off, Looking good! 

It seems in most of these photos that you are attempting to do a automatic release, but arent quite sure of yourself, resulting in you kind of dropping your reins; As such









Also, another thing you mentioned; Your leg looks to be slipping back in these photos, and before I would encourage anyone to attempt a automatic release, I would tell them they need to have a secure leg over the obstacle. 

I would say, do some grid work reinless. It should help with your leg, and your horses overjumping. And, as for now, work on a longer crest release.

Their is my two cents, and it probably means nothing :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you both, that was really helpful! I try to work on lots of trot work in two-point when I'm out hacking to strengthen my leg, as I know it's really inconsistent.

I'll definitely go back to working with long and short crest releases. I normally use the crest release, but for some reason switched to some makeshift auto release when we went out on XC. I have a tendancy to give him his head when he gets into a trouble spot, when I really should be supporting him better with the reins.

Another thing I forgot to mention is that this trainer said I should get a running martingale attachment for my breastplate. I have NO experience with martingales and don't know if this would beneficial or a gadget that would be used as an easy fix. He doesn't throw his head, but at times can get a little high-headed. Usually a soft half-halt will bring him back down, and I've never felt like it's a problem. Any advice?


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As Maura covered the critique to the T... I'll comment on the martingale. Now others may disagree with this opinion, but I was always taught, when working a young or green horse. No gadgets. Work/train your horse so you don't need them. A good flat/dressage foundation will take you further. Jumping, even XC, is 90% flat work. You just have to remember to do your flat work. So no.... I think at this level, you should fix the high headness, and learn how to deal with it rather than use a martingale. 

I've seen too many horses be martingaled up when they are still green and because the foundation was skipped, can't be jumped safely without one.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^ i agree. 
After a little over a year, my horse goes on the bit and moves off my leg appropriately. But it took a lot of time, riding 6 days a week, and trainer schooling every thursday as well. My trainers still pushed me to use german training forks and draw reins. But i chose not to use such things... and the time i put in has since paid off. But boy, is it a lot of work!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

MudPaint said:


> As Maura covered the critique to the T... I'll comment on the martingale. Now others may disagree with this opinion, but I was always taught, when working a young or green horse. No gadgets. Work/train your horse so you don't need them. A good flat/dressage foundation will take you further. Jumping, even XC, is 90% flat work. You just have to remember to do your flat work. So no.... I think at this level, you should fix the high headness, and learn how to deal with it rather than use a martingale.
> 
> I've seen too many horses be martingaled up when they are still green and because the foundation was skipped, can't be jumped safely without one.





Oxer said:


> ^^^ i agree.
> After a little over a year, my horse goes on the bit and moves off my leg appropriately. But it took a lot of time, riding 6 days a week, and trainer schooling every thursday as well. My trainers still pushed me to use german training forks and draw reins. But i chose not to use such things... and the time i put in has since paid off. But boy, is it a lot of work!


 Exactly my thoughts. Molly was extremely high-headed and resisting when I got her, but I worked through it and never used any gadgets. I'm always hesitant to add things that I don't think are necessary. Our barn manager practically had to drag me into the tack room to switch out my snaffle for an elevator for fuxhunting. I know my horse and can keep control with light contact on a snaffle, but everyone was absolutely convinced that he would get rowdy and strong in a field of 25 horses. Guess who was right? :wink:

No martingale, then. The only time he gets high-headed is when he's looky, not when he's strong. I softly half-halt to get his attention.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I totally know how that goes. I expect my trainer to know what is going to be best for both me and my horses training. But with that being said, sometimes I have to really take a stand on how i'm feeling about something, and leave it at that. 

I did notice however, that your martingale is really quite polite. I hadn't even noticed it in the pictures because your horse has no opinion of it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There's no martingale on him in the pictures. The extra loop you see in some is the excess rein ;-)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Maura did an excellent job critiquing. I appreciate that you are'nt using a crest release to balance yourself. I would also like to see a tad bit more contact, though.

As for your lower leg, I am concerned about how far back it slips. You are grabbing a bit with your knee which makes contact with your lower leg difficult. This can be the "kiss of death" on XC. If your horse were to stop, you would be pitched forward and, without that lower leg forward, you would be off over the horse's ears. No fun.

Get that lower leg forward so that it stays at the girth. Let go with that knee and stretch that leg forward. It will burn a bit as you stretch, but you will lengthen the muscles on the back of your leg with work. Then, if the horse quits on you, you will have a rock solid leg to keep you from pitching forward.

Maura was talking about my release. My "modified" auto release is one I often use when riding very aggressively. It is much like what you are trying, by clamping a bit on the sides of the horse's neck. But you can see I keep contact. If the horse needs more rein, I am in a place to give it. While my lower leg seems to have slipped back, due to the steep angle of the horse, if it were much more forward, I might be behind the motion and have to be pulled over the jump by the reins. The question needs to be.....would I be able to be in balance if I were in this same position standing on the ground...or would I pitch forward or fall back. That balance is what you want. I'm not perfect here, but I am OK.










A full auto release is simply when, with contact, you have a straight line between elbow and bit. Like my avvie. I am actually hardly "clamping" on the neck here. Your lower leg needs to be under you for good balance.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! For strengthening my lower leg, would you suggest anything other than a lot of work in two-point, gymnastics, etc.?

Also, does anyone have any pictures of long versus short crest releases? I'm not sure I'm quite clear on the arm positions for those.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

just wanted to say you guys are looking good ! you have really come far together =]


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, equiniphile, you really are going nicely!

I have my students doing two point with no hands. I have them on the lunge and have them ride with their arms out like airplanes. First at walk, then trot, then canter. I will set up a lunge jump and have them "airplane" over the one jump until they can keep that lower leg forward to counterbalance their upper body at all gaits and one jump. Then, I will set up a grid and have them run the line like an airplane. They get their reins back when they can keep their seat back and leg forward. If they jump ahead of their saddle and slip that leg back, they are not happy campers!! LOL!

This video is not mine. They are hunter riders, but it illustrates what I mean. See when the kids have no way to prop up their upper body with their crest release how steady their lower legs are? They HAVE to be or they will topple forward. One kids gets her reins back and uses a crest release and, WHAMMO, the body is propped up and the legs go back.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, equiniphile, you are looking great!

I have my students on the lunge line riding two point with their arms out like airplanes. They stay at walk, until they can maintain their balance. They have to keep their lower leg forward to counterbalance their upper body. Then they go to trot, then canter. When they can maintain their balance without propping themselves up with a crest release, I put a jump on the lunge circle. They jump like an airplane until they are comfortable. Then I'll put them through a jump grid like airplanes. This will teach you a solid lower leg.

This is not my video, but they are using similar jumping. See how solid those lower legs were getting? Then, one kid does a crest release and,WHAMMO, the lower leg slides right back as she uses the crest release to prop up her upper body. More airplane work for her!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, that's really helpful! I might have to see about borrowing a horse to try this on, as Excel still needs a steady rein contact as well as seat/leg aids to drive him to fences so he doesn't duck out. Although, if we can try some of it on the lunge I could probably try it with him.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I see that the post that I thought was lost actually did post. Oh, well....double your money!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not even going to critique as I'm a beginner, but my trainer (who is an eventer and well known in my area and not only) made me jump with no reins spread hands (like in a video), one leg in stirrup, and no stirrups at all. Just like that: over and over till it goes smoothly. I also was asked to jump with closed eyes to feel and follow the horse. I think all those exercises definitely help to find you balance (or you are in trouble lol!). 

I do think you both look very nice BTW! I wish my paint could do XC as well as you do!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, KV and Gypsy! I think I'll saddle Lenox up English and hop over some crossrails without reins. She has a really steady, even canter and is brave to the fences, so I won't have to worry about runouts without the reins.

Okay, really stupid question here. I'm aiming for our first mini trial August 25th on our pony club grounds, and am just going to do Starter to get his feet wet. Someone told me the Starter test is just Intro C....is that correct? Would hate to show up having memorized the wrong test!

Is it this one? Can't find any USEA intro tests, only the USDF.

http://www.usdf.org/docs/tests/dressage/introc.pdf


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thought I'd add a picture of the last fence on our Hunter Pace today. We had to go hilltoppers to stay with the younger kids, but it was still a lot of fun and gave me a good gauge of where his fitness level is--too high! After trotting and cantering miles and 40 BN and Novice jumping efforts, his chest and shoulders were sweating but he was breathing normal and a little warm at best.

I got a chuckle out of how bold he was to the bright purple coops, benches topped with straw, and novice-level triple bars made of telephone poles, but this little red coop completely flabbergasted him. We jumped it practically from a standstill.

On another note, I started the ride using a crest release, getting the hang of keeping contact with his mouth, and switched to a bit of an auto release in the latter half. I could definitely feel how to follow his mouth through the jump and don't remember losing contact over the fence at all during the course.

You can see how tired and sweaty he looks....NOT....lol. ;-)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, very nice! You are lucky. Hilltoppers in our hunt don't get to jump.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! Because it's put on by our pony club, the organizers are a lot more understanding of the kids that don't want to go full-out on the course but would still like to jump what they can


----------

